
Hopscotch.js - EzGraphs
https://github.com/linkedin/hopscotch/
======
hardwaresofton
A simple seeming idea (though I'm sure creating a sustainable merger between
markup/JS/etc was not so simple), but really awesome implementation (I loved
that I could see the demo and instantly see a use case for the thing right on
your page) -- and using something to demo itself? so meta

